# Cabela's Alaskan Guide Scopes



## Big Dawg (Nov 2, 2004)

Has anybody used them and how do you like them.Who are they made by?


----------



## Catfish369 (Nov 2, 2004)

I've talked with a couple of people that use these, and they like them.  Nothing "super fancy" but good, working scopes.  I believe that Simmons makes them.


----------

